# Multi amps, caps, crossover questions.



## fporro (Jun 12, 2002)

What's the proper way to set this up...
radio has 3 rca outputs, front, rear and sub-woofer.

- Stinger 1.4 cap, big enough for JL Audio 1000/1 v2 ?

- Gravity 5.0 cap, big enough for multi amp setup ?, they are:
JL Audio HD600/4 
JL Audio HD600/4
JL Audio HD750/1

- JL C2-525 speakers, do i need to hookup crossovers or are amp filters enough ? (600/4 amp)

- Alpine SPR-50 speakers, do i need to hookup crossovers or are amp filters enough? (600/4 amp)

- Speakers for HD750/1 amp, 8" for vocals, any recommendations ? to be door mounted.

- speaker cables, could I extend them ? about 2 ft max.

- RCA connections for HD750/1 amp, it used to be my sub-woofer amp, but planning to use it for vocals, should I split rear RCA signal and share betwwn 2 amps without degradation ?

thanks and sorry for all this questions.


----------



## DennisCooper! (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi,

From what you've mentioned there, I can't understand why you'd want to use a mono amplifier for vocals, 8 inch driver for vocals ! you need a front soundstage and accurate STEREO imaging for vocals - not mono. 

Capacitors are not required and serve no usefulness as the amplifiers have quality internal power supplies. Ensure your power wiring, ground and fusing is all well installed, perhaps an audio grade battery as well. 

The amplifiers you've got are quite powerful in RMS output. The C5's are the speakers which should be in your doors and perhaps in a custom door build, one of the 4 channel amps to power those and the rear speakers off the remaining 2 channels. The 2nd 4 channel amplifier isn't really needed I'd say. Use an 8 or 10 or 12 inch subwoofer driven from the mono amplifier. 

Factor in costs like fabrication of door builds, subwoofer enclosure to fire through ski hatch (make one if you don't have one) , fitting, wiring, power protection etc etc. 

I used to have many E30's in the 90's and so did my younger brother. To date, I haven't seen anyone else do what we did in one car, which was to squeeze TWO 18 inch subwoofers into the trunk/boot 

I also suggest you take a look at some dedicated car audio forums for more advice 

cheers, Dennis!


----------



## fporro (Jun 12, 2002)

I see what you mean.

running c2's up front, those i'll upgrade to c5's and see if can move them onto door pods as you recommend., local guy makes them.

I've notice that on convertibles it's very hard to get mids to stay as you drive.

so far...

removed lead weight and place amps there instead.
HD750/1 offline until find suitable 10's.

two p3s 12" woofers driven by 1000/1 v2 amp ...

btw, used to run 2x15" JBL into stage enclosures, they fit perfectly on back set, looked custom, crazy. !!!


----------

